# 2008 NARC Callback Thread Tracking Handles



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Handled -- 8, 9, 14, 15, 16, 23, 27, 30, 33, 35, 40, 48, 49, 62, 63, 67, 77, 79, 81, 82, 90, 96, 106, 117, 120, 122, 124

Picked-Up -- 125

Dropped -- 67, 90, 125


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Had to break up and move.....too long....


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Had to break up - too long - see end of thread


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

3 handles you missed
#5, #20 and #21 handled on the short bird in the 1st series.


Kim


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

JKL said:


> 3 handles you missed #5, #20 and #21 handled on the short bird in the 1st series.


You might be right. But my source didn't have them and neither did WRC.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

JKL said:


> 3 handles you missed
> #5, #20 and #21 handled on the short bird in the 1st series.
> 
> Kim





AmiableLabs said:


> You might be right. But my source didn't have them and neither did WRC.


But seeing how she handled her dog, I'll note it above......just like any weekend FT not everyone watches everydog....


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Lainee,

My source DID have the three handles that JKL did, it was my error.

He also lists dog #1 as a handle.

It seems our's is correct, and WRC is not.


----------



## brlcon1 (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for the updates all .

Just spoke to #1's handler and there was "no handlle on Ruby" except for the 4 whistles on their 2 blinds ! Go Ruby and Bart .


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

brlcon1 said:


> Just spoke to #1's handler and there was "no handlle on Ruby" except for the 4 whistles on their 2 blinds ! Go Ruby and Bart .


Thanks! We need reports like this.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

*Callbacks and Handles Through 8th Series*
*Disclaimer:*_ This is NOT official. This list is compiled from the reporting of multiple sources, and therefore its accuracy is always in question. Believe it at your own risk._

BLUE= Handled Once
RED= Handled Twice or more

17 FC-AFC CROW RIVERS COUGAR’S MAD MAX
18 FC-AFC WATUAGA'S BULL GATOR 
25 FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC SALLY'S SOUTH PAW 
41 BROAD REACH DEVIL MADE ME DO IT 
45 AFC WEEZER RETREEZER
48 FC-AFC PURE LABS SKYS THE LIMIT
50 FORD DEUCE COUPE
51 FC-AFC JOEY'S ZOOM ZOOM, JH
53 FC-AFC BADGER STATE RAM KICKER
55 AFC TRUMARC'S LIL MS POGO
66 '07 NFC-AFC CANDLEWOODS SOMETHING ROYAL
70 FC-AFC CANDLEWOOD'S RUFFIAN
73 FC-AFC TRUMARC'S STORMIN NORMAN II
76 FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC MISS T, MH
82 FC-AFC LAND AHOY
83 FC-AFC GREAT BUNNS OF FIRE 
89 FC-AFC NICK OF TIME LONE RANGER 
100 FC-AFC INHERIT THE RIVER 
103 FC-AFC TAYLORLAB DOWNTOWN DUSTY BROWN
112 AFC HAWKEYE'S COAST GUARD
114 FC THE TIDE RIDE


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I updated the list above.....


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Jack Vollstead's dog Rex, #28 was not dropped. Al Wilson lost #30. Total of 24 dogs dropped, many without handles, but with hunts and difficult blinds. The internet does not always tell the story, with handles being the only problems mentioned.
LM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

moorelabs said:


> The internet does not always tell the story....
> LM


Does too. Some people are just too picky about accuracy. HAHA

SM


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

moorelabs said:


> Jack Vollstead's dog Rex, #28 was not dropped. Al Wilson lost #30. Total of 24 dogs dropped, many without handles, but with hunts and difficult blinds. The internet does not always tell the story, with handles being the only problems mentioned.
> LM


Thanks again to RTF members for the REAL story!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

moorelabs said:


> Jack Vollstead's dog Rex, #28 was not dropped. Al Wilson lost #30.


Corrected.....last year it got ugly when I posted what I was being given as to what was happening, it was too subjective for some, so it is eaiser to post just fact - a handle is black and white.....big hunt, monster hunt, ugly, great, very good, etc is too subjective for the internet.....

FOM


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

FOM, you might want to correct the second list also. It's still showing #28 gone and #30 still playing.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Vicky Trainor said:


> FOM, you might want to correct the second list also. It's still showing #28 gone and #30 still playing.


I did already  Had to look through the forum first  You know my morning dose of RTF, goes good with my first cup of coffee!


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

> 25 FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC SALLY'S SOUTH PAW
> 26 '07 NAFC-FC GOOD IDEA'S WHOA NELLIE
> 27 FC-AFC BUCKSHOT'S 2ND CHANCE CODITTELYDO
> 30 AFC NEBO'S GRANDMA RUBY
> ...


Hmmmm.....look at post #10


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I can't edit Kevin's post  Maybe that list should be deleted? It would make it simple......

If we want a list of just the dogs called back then let me know.....


----------



## cgoeson (Jan 22, 2008)

So are all of Ted's dogs out? damn....


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

WRC still has #28 out and #30 still playing.

I will ask my contact when he calls to try and find out for sure.

But for the time being, I am leaving it the same way as WRC.


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

Pic of 4th series up on WRC, looks like fun!


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Can you give me the link to the coverage on WRC. I found it yesterday but can't find it today. Why do they make it so tough?


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

http://www.working-retriever.com/08narc/tues.html


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Report: Stopped series due to lightning....


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

pondhopper said:


> http://www.working-retriever.com/08narc/tues.html


Thanks a lot. I don't know why I have so much trouble navigating their site.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Sorry, Lainee was right, 28 out and 30 in....but 27 dogs run, 10 handled, #30 picked up and we are sitting in a lightning delay.
I apologize about the mistake,
Lynn


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Here's the location of the 4th Series.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...36466&sspn=0.008027,0.018711&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

No more reporting on the fourth so far. Still waiting. Everywhere I go I have a pen and paper pad in case my reporter calls. I hope he didn't bail when it began storming. 

No word up on WRC or Vickie's blog either.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Confirmed 30 did pick up


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I called my guy, he has left the test. No more updates. 

So now all I have is WRC. And any info we get here.

He did say that the test is brutal, about fifty percent of the dogs are handling. 

He also said the fifth series will be a blind. Three blinds in the first five series?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Have sent a message, lets hope my contact replies...


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> He also said the fifth series will be a blind. Three blinds in the first five series?


the 5th is traditionally land marks but not always, since the 4th will be a split test they are probably attempting to avoid splittling the 5th also, a land blind will accomplish that

PLUS the Worker's Party Wednesday night calls for an early end to the day


----------



## Southern Rebel (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the updates ~ it is nice to be able to stay informed when we can't be there! 

~ Pattin' ya on the back  ~


----------



## KatexAnnie (Feb 21, 2008)

How is #17, FC AFC Cougar's Mad Max doing?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

KatexAnnie said:


> How is #17, FC AFC Cougar's Mad Max doing?


i believe good so far


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

This is the least amount of info about the tests we have had in several years. No real news since this morning.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Is there no more info to be had? This is frustrating, I have always enjoyed keeping up and it seems that WRC and the AKC have pretty much let us down. Only our "inside informants" tell whats up, and they have been shut down.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

If anyone knows someone who would be willing to be our onsite correspondent, send me a pm. It is really simple. All the person has to do is call me every 8 to 10 dogs and say who handled and who did it.

The volunteer I have now is only doing what he can.

The good news is I know we will have someone Saturday -- the most important day.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

This is one of our sport's two major events. The reporting so far is like covering the recent U.S. Open by giving a description of the first few golfers, interviewing some gurus on how they thought the course was set up and then giving the scores at 10 pm, i.e. Tiger and Rocco are tied after 72 holes. 

The drama is lost.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

AmiableLabs said:


> The volunteer I have now is only doing what he can.


Now we know Kevin's source is a "he". I'm wondering who FOM's source is. 

Someday we'll know just like when it was found out who "Deep Throat" was during Watergate. HPW


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

I "heard" dog#103 was clean in the 4th and looking pretty good. All I got...


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I got the news my guy is not going back to the trial. He always said Wednesday and beyond was "iffy" anyway. Like last year, after the trial is over, I will ask him if it is okay I tell everyone his name so we can thank him.

In the meantime, I do have another person in mind. Working on it.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

Dumb Question: How are Kip Kemp's dog's doing- Ozzie, Minnie, and Blue? I know he isnt handling them due to a new family member....


Thanks


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

Yes it was me. I had a great time, but had to go home. Grounds were beautiful and dogs were great. I have a few picts if someone wants to post and if it's legal, I do not to want step break any rules.

scott


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Pardon me for the beginner question here but can someone please tell me what these terms mean:

dog handled
picked up
did it

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

junfan68 said:


> Pardon me for the beginner question here but can someone please tell me what these terms mean:
> 
> dog handled
> picked up
> ...



dog handled= dog needed handler guidiance on a mark
picked up= dog wasnt able to finish the test, either judge or handler decision
did it= the dog completed the series, succesfuly

oh and cool avatar picture


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

junfan68 said:


> Pardon me for the beginner question here but can someone please tell me what these terms mean:
> 
> dog handled
> picked up
> ...


dog handled-Handler blew the whistle and handled the dog on a marked retrieve.

picked up-Handler blew the whistle and and called the dog in, admitting the dog was out of the trial.

Did it-Picked up the chickens and goes on to the next series.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

junfan68 said:


> Pardon me for the beginner question here but can someone please tell me what these terms mean:
> 
> dog handled
> picked up
> ...


A field trial is made up of a series of tests. Some tests examine the dogs ability to "mark" where the birds fell on their own, some examine their ability to work under control.

Ideally, during the marking tests you want to dog to run out and pick up all the birds on his own. When he successfully does it we say he "did it." But if he needs some help from the handler to find one or more of the birds, we say he "handled." However if he fails to complete the test for some reason, we say he was "picked up" by the handler when he is called back in. Handling a dog on a marking test is not good. Picking up is worse.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry guys but I have not recieved word from my multiple contacts.....this is frustrating....


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Callbacks posted - see above - 17 dropped ( 16 dropped, 1 pick up)

Dogs dropped: 3, 14, 20, 24, 30, 35, 40, 47, 64, 65, 71, 75, 77, 81, 92, 117, 122

Those dogs who handled were #s 20, 22, 24, 30, 31, 34, 39, 40, 41, 43, and 47 (what was listed on WRC) I'm curious if this is it?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Yeah, I updated my callback list too. Still waiting to update the handles.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Lainee, I was wondering same thing. But WRC posted more handles.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Lainee, I was wondering same thing. But WRC posted more handles.


Yes they did: 

Handles in the 4th series were #s 3, 4, 13, 20, 22, 24, 30, 31, 34, 39, 40, 41, 43, 47, 50, 54, 55, 60, 64, 65, 68, 71, 75, 77, 80, 81, 92, 93, 111, 117, 119, and 123.

Updating my list....


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice summary of 5th is on WRC and Blog, combo quad. Looks like beautiful area.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

I see where #119 Stan Chiris and Susie scratched because of an injury Susie had previously that was bothering her.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Two handles so far - 49, 53 as reported on WRC and a Scratch 119


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

from recent wrc post..
57 broke on the duck flyer, 
58 handled, 
59 picked up, 
60 handled, 
68 double-handled, 
78 and 80 both handled, 
and 83 has just handled.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

1 FC-AFC RUBIE BEGONIA - Handle 5th, ropped 5th
2 AFC WATERDOGS MORNINGSTAR - Double Handle 5th, Dropped 5th
3 FC-AFC GREENWING BRIGHT EYES* - *Handle 4th, Dropped 4th
4 FC-AFC PERPETUAL DIZZY DAISY - Handle 4th, Double Handle 5th, Dropped 5th
5 AFC FLATLANDS FANNIE BRICE* -* Handle 1st, Dropped 3rd
6 CAFC ADAMS ACRES MUDDY CREEK - Double Handle 5th, Pick Up 5th
7 FC-AFC CHIPPEWA WILSON* -* Dropped 3rd
8 FC-AFC WOOD RIVER'S AIR APPARENT* -* Handle 1st, Dropped 3rd
9 TEALCREEK PATTON'S SABER *-* Handle 1st, Dropped 3rd
10 BAYOU TECHE MIAH - Handle 5th, Dropped 8th
11 FC-AFC GIMME FIVE MORE - Handle 8th, Dropped 8th
12 FC SANDMANS TICKET* -* Dropped 3rd
13 FC-AFC TANGATA MANU - Handle 4th, Double Handle 5th, Pick Up 5th
14 FC-AFC AKSARBEN'S BLACK SMOKE* -* Handle 1st, Dropped 4th
15 CUDA'S NEGRA MODELO - Handle 1st, Pick Up 8th
16 FC-AFC MIZPAH MISS* - *Handle 1st, Dropped 3rd
*17 **FC-AFC CROW RIVERS COUGAR’S MAD MAX - Handle 8th*
*18 FC-AFC WATUAGA'S BULL GATOR - Handle 5th, Handle 8th*
19 FC-AFC VOIGTS DYNA-MAXX - Handle 5th, Handle 8th, Dropped 8th
20 FC-AFC HUNTER'S EDGE WILLY BREAK* -* Handle 1st, Handle 4th, Dropped 4th
21 AFC SUPER HIGH FLYER - Handle 1st, Handle 8th, Pick Up 8th
22 AFC LAKE PARK CODY'S ZIPPEROO - Handle 4th, Handle 5th, Dropped 5th
23 FOXHILL'S BUCHANAN *-* Handle 1st, Dropped 3rd
24 AFC-CAFC WATERBORN'S SUPER JOCK *-* Handle 4th, Dropped 4th
*25 **FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC SALLY'S SOUTH PAW - Handle 8th*
26 '07 NAFC-FC GOOD IDEA'S WHOA NELLIE - Handle 5th, Dropped 8th
27 FC-AFC BUCKSHOT'S 2ND CHANCE CODITTELYDO - Handle 1st, Dropped 8th
28 VOLWOOD'S BIG OL' REX *-* Dropped 3rd
29 FC-AFC SHOOTER'S SUGAR COOKIE* -* Dropped 3rd
30 AFC NEBO'S GRANDMA RUBY *-* Handle 1st, Pick Up 4th
31 FC RED BIRD'S WINSOME BLUE - Handle 4th, Handle 5th, Pick Up 5th
32 AFC CANDLEWOOD JUSTIN TIME XINGA - Handle 5th, Dropped 6th
33 FC-AFC WILD WINGS HURRICANE STORM* -* Handle 1st, Dropped 3rd
34 AFC HARDSCRABBLES STORM WARNING - Handle 4th, Handle 5th, Dropped 5th
35 FC WESTSHORE GUNNER *-* Handle 1st, Dropped 4th


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

36 AFC TRUMARC'S LINDSEY - Handle 5th, Dropped 8th
37 WILD CHASE FOR BLUE - Dropped 6th
38 FC-AFC MARSH PRAIRIE QUICK PICK, Dropped 8th
39 FC-AFC VOLWOOD'S PEACHES AND CREAM - Handle 4th, Handle 5th, Dropped 5th
40 AFC FARGO N. DAKOTA* -* Handle 1st, Handle 4th, Dropped 4th
41 BROAD REACH DEVIL MADE ME DO IT - Handle 4th, Pick Up 9th
42 POPLAR FOREST RAIN ON YA* -* Dropped 3rd
43 FC-AFC HARDSCRABBLE CARBUNNATION - Handle 4th, Dropped 8th
44 FC WORTH-IT'S P T CRUISER* -* Scratch
*4**5 **AFC WEEZER RETREEZER*
46 T STREET TESS* -* Dropped 6th
47 AFC WHAM BAM'S JUST A LITTLE BIT *-* Handle 4th, Dropped 4th
48 FC-AFC PURE LABS SKYS THE LIMIT - Handle 1st, Handle 9th, Dropped 9th
49 FC-AFC PINEACRES EBONSTAR CHINA DOLL - Handle 1st, Handle 5th, Dropped 5th
*50 **FORD DEUCE COUPE* *- Handle 4th*
*51 **FC-AFC JOEY'S ZOOM ZOOM, JH - Handle 9th*
52 LANDOVER'S MS. MOUSE -Dropped 6th
*53 **FC-AFC BADGER STATE RAM KICKER* - *Handle 5th*
54 FC-AFC EMBERAIN BEAU GESTE - Handle 4th, Dropped 5th
*55 **AFC TRUMARC'S LIL MS POGO* *- Handle 4th*
56 AFC MOONSTONES HUG AND MOOCHIE - Handle 8th, Dropped 8th
57 AFC DOUBLE CREEK KING'S COUSIN - Broke 5th, Dropped 5th
58 FC-AFC TIGER'S GOODNESS GRACIOUS - Handle 5th, Dropped 8th
59 AFC GRAY'S CREEK SKEETER BOO - Pick Up 5th
60 SALTY PAWS MS BEHAVIN - Handle 4th, Handle 5th, Dropped 5th
61 FC-AFC CAROLINA'S SMOKE ON THE WATER - Dropped 5th
62 FREERIDIN MASERATI *-* Handle 1st, Dropped 3rd 
63 AFC VAN GOGH IV* -* Handle 1st, Dropped 3rd
64 FC-AFC CITORI'S ACCEPT NO SUBSTITUTE *- *Handle 4th, Dropped 4th
65 AFC CACHE LA POUDRE OSMERUS* - *Handle 4th, Dropped 4th
*66 **'07 NFC-AFC CANDLEWOODS SOMETHING ROYAL*
67 FC-AFC DRAKES BAY KATE'S CHOICE *-* Dropped 1st, Handle 1st
68 FC-AFC LIL MAC'S BLACK RIVER RABBIT, MH - Handle 4th, Double(?) Handle 5th, Pick Up 5th
69 AFC MOONSTONES SEA BISCUIT RUN - Double Handle 5th, Dropped 5th
*70 **FC-AFC CANDLEWOOD'S RUFFIAN*
71 FC-AFC LONGSHOT BLACK TALON* - *Handle 4th, Dropped 4th
72 FC-AFC NICK OF TIME WILD WIND DUSTY* -* Dropped 3rd
73 FC-AFC TRUMARC'S STORMIN NORMAN II - Dropped 9th
74 FC-AFC FAT CITY PACER *-* Dropped 3rd


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

75 FC-AFC MINARE RISQUE OF BUCKSHOT* -* Handle 4th, Dropped 4th
*76 **FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC MISS T, MH*
77 AFC-CFC-CAFC JAZZTIME LAST CHANCE V PEKISKO* -* Handle 1st , Handle 4th, Dropped 4th
78 AFC SURESHOT'S LITTLE PARTY GIRL - Handle 5th, Dropped 6th
79 FC-AFC FREERIDIN SMOOTH OPERATOR* -* Handle 1st, Dropped 3rd
80 AFC TOPBRASS BAND ON THE RUN - Handle 4th, Handle 5th, Dropped 5th
81 FC-AFC IT'S ALL OVER NOW BABY BLUE* -* Handle 1st, Handle 4th, Dropped 4th
*82 **FC-AFC LAND AHOY - Handle 1st*
*83 **FC-AFC GREAT BUNNS OF FIRE - Handle 5th*
84 CAFC RUNNIN'S MOLLY B - Handle 8th, Dropped 8th
85 BOBBY MAGEE- Handle 5th, Dropped 6th
86 FC-AFC WOOD RIVER'S FRANCHISE - Dropped 6th
87 FC-AFC CODY CUT A LEAN GRADE, Dropped 8th
88 FC-AFC CROPPER'S HIT & RUN - Handle 5th, Dropped 7th
89 FC-AFC NICK OF TIME LONE RANGER - Handle 5th, Dropped 9th
90 FC KEITH'S REEDY FORK KATE* -* Dropped 1st
91 FC-AFC SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY - Pick Up 8th
92 FC-AFC CAROLINA'S ELECTRIK GYPSY *- *Handle 4th, Dropped 4th
93 FC-AFC TARTAN PRIME TIME - Handle 4th, Handle 5th, Pick Up 5th
94 FLYWAY'S RUBY B. GONIA* - *Scratch 
95 FC-AFC NABS LITTLE BLUE CHIEF - Handle 5th, Dropped 5th
96 AFC HARDSCRABBLE BLOWIN IN THE WIND - Handle 1st, Handle 5th, Dropped 5th
97 FC-AFC FREERIDIN VAMPIRE SLAYER* -* Scratch 
98 FC-AFC NEBO'S ONYX TORNADO* -* Dropped 3rd
99 FC-AFC REAL SOUTHERN GENTLEMAN - Handle 5th, Dropped 5th
100 FC-AFC INHERIT THE RIVER - Handle 5th, Droped 9th
101 FC-AFC JOLIE CATIN - Handle 5th, Dropped 6th
102 FC-AFC WINDY CITY'S SECRET SIGNAL - Handle 5th, Dropped 8th
*103 **FC-AFC TAYLORLAB DOWNTOWN DUSTY BROWN*
104 CANDLEWOODS POWER SURGE* -* Scratch


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

105 FC-AFC VOLWOOD'S ANGEL* -* Scratch
106 FC-AFC FISHHOOK MOLLY *-* Handle 1st, Dropped 3rd
107 PREMIER'S IRON MAN OZZY - Handle 5th, Pick Up 5th
108 FC-AFC BARTON CREEK'S O MUSTAD - Handle 5th, Dropped 8th
109 CAROLINA'S ACOUSTIC STORM* -* Dropped 3rd
110 AFC BRINK'S BARRACUDA BINGO* -* Dropped 3rd
111 JUST ADD WATER II - Handle 4th, Handle 5th, Dropped 7th
*112 **AFC HAWKEYE'S COAST GUARD*
113 AFC TWO STEPS COUNTRY LEGEND* -* Dropped 3rd
*114 **FC THE TIDE RIDE*
115 ROCKERIN RED RIVER RUCKUS* -* Dropped 3rd
116 FC-AFC MEBA'S MS CHIEF *-* Scratch
117 DC-AFC GENNY'S YAKITY YAK DON'T TALK BACK* -* Handle 1st, Handle 4th, Dropped 4th
118 AFC ALPHA MINNIE PEARL - Dropped 5th
119 RSC'S SUSIE OF FOX HOLLOW - Handle 4th, Scratch 5th
120 FC-AFC HANNA'S EYE OF THE TIGER - Handle 1st, Handle 5th, Dropped 5th
121 FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC JUSTIN TIME ZOE'S NINE-ONE-ONE- Handle 5th, Dropped 6th
122 FC-AFC WOLFCREEK CR SKEETER* -* Handle 1st, Dropped 4th
123 AFC ARAN ISLAND'S DOUGAN - Handle 4th, Froze 5th, Dropped 5th
124 FC-AFC EBONSTAR GOTTA ZOOM *-* Handle 1st, Dropped 3rd
125 FC-AFC HIGHTEST BLACK TY AFFAIR - Dropped 1st, Pick-up
126 AFC TRUMARC'S WHISTLING BIRD - Handle 5th, Dropped 8th


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Ranger handled. 

I was hoping he would win. Now it will take a miracle.

Go Cody.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

The coverage is much better today. Lots of good info. 

Thanks, Lainee, for putting it all in an easy to see form (except for the green color for this series )


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Russ said:


> (except for the green color for this series )


I don't like the green either, but running out of color options!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Outstanding job, Lainee.....

kg


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Lainee,

Great job!!....Just came in for lunch and a quick check. I love all the coverage on this event. Love reading the blog and WRC then checking your scorecard. You will probably be able to revisit a color beause anyone with more that two colors behind their name will probably be gone. This test will more than likely halve the field. 

Thank you again,

LT


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

latest update

"There have been quite a few handles since the last update. These include dogs 85, 88, 89, 95, 96, 99, 100, 101, and 102. Most handles seem to be on the left retired, though the other birds are not innocent of causing handles. Dogs 103 and 107 received no-birds and were each asked to come back after 6 dogs. Unfortunately, dog 93, FC-AFC Tartan Prime Time, is the second pick-up today."


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I have updated my list. 

I am hearing 45, 66, and 91 are having very good trials.

Now Cody handled.


----------



## OhStacy (Oct 18, 2007)

AmiableLabs said:


> I have updated my list.
> 
> I am hearing 45, 66, and 91 are having very good trials.
> 
> Now Cody handled.


Go Rough!!!!! Love those NC dogs!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

From WRC:

"So far, 58 dogs have run the 5th series. Of these 58, we have had 1 scratch (#119), 1 break (#57), 1 dog froze the bird, 4 have picked-up (including 59 and 93), and 26 have handled (5 of which double-handled). We have 19 more dogs left to run. We will have exact dog numbers to match up to these stats later on tonight. "

I'm curious about the "froze the bird" comment.....

Wonder who the other 2 picks were? 

Man talk about one TOUGH series....it is taking its toll - the judges have definately been in control from the get go....


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Is it just me or does there seem to be an extra emphasis on control at this year's NARC?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

GREAT job FOM!!!Finally some good coverage. They should hire you!


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

kjrice said:


> Is it just me or does there seem to be an extra emphasis on control at this year's NARC?


 
Looks like an emphasis on overly tight lines with nearly overlapping fall areas.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

kjrice said:


> Is it just me or does there seem to be an extra emphasis on control at this year's NARC?


The judges are in control, that's for sure 

Without being there to see and handle a dog it is hard to say from behind a keyboard......weather may be a huge factor, luck a factor....who's to say. It is best not to venture out on that limb.....


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

lablover said:


> GREAT job FOM!!!Finally some good coverage. They should hire you!


I'm just cutting and pasting....nothing special.....besides who can focus on work when there is a National going on.....wished I was there, maybe next year? One can hope...

FOM


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Looks to me that tight lines are in the judges minds.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I can't get to Vicki's blog from work - can someone check and see if she posted any more detail about the handles and pick ups - please!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

FOM said:


> The judges are in control, that's for sure
> 
> Without being there to see and handle a dog it is hard to say from behind a keyboard......weather may be a huge factor, luck a factor....who's to say. It is best not to venture out on that limb.....


I didn't think asking a straight question is going out on a limb.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

kjrice said:


> I didn't think asking a straight question is going out on a limb.


From what I have been told, the gallery appears to feel this event is being treated more like a weekend trial than a week long event and dogs are being penciled out more quickly than at Nationals in the past.

I can't elaborate because I am not there. What would you do if you had to judge a record setting number of dogs in one week? (That was rhetorical, not aimed at you, Kevin.)

Neutral reporting regards,

Melanie


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

kjrice said:


> I didn't think asking a straight question is going out on a limb.


I understand your point, but this is a National level event and without being there to see the setups first hand nor run a dog or talk to the handlers, it is hard to comment without seeming like we (the internet junkies) are throwing the judges under the bus - they are already being closely nit-picked because we have the internet to provide us updates and that can be worse than a Monday morning bus after a weekend event when the info is even more foggy.....just saying, I wouldn't second guess much about the setups unless I was there....

Just Saying...


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

FOM said:


> I can't get to Vicki's blog from work - can someone check and see if she posted any more detail about the handles and pick ups - please!


_Here's a new statistic for you: At this moment, 21 dogs are clean--that is to say, with no handles in any marking tests--through the fifth series. There are an additional 7 dogs left to run in today's last group of dogs that have not yet handled prior to running today...any of those remaining 7 could join the ranks of the Clean 21. 


(Cutter, #112, is currently living clean.)_


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

FOM said:


> I understand your point, but this is a National level event and without being there to see the setups first hand nor run a dog or talk to the handlers, it is hard to comment without seeming like we (the internet junkies) are throwing the judges under the bus - they are already being closely nit-picked because we have the internet to provide us updates and that can be worse than a Monday morning bus after a weekend event when the info is even more foggy.....just saying, I wouldn't second guess much about the setups unless I was there....
> 
> Just Saying...


Once again, you are assuming my thoughts and/or intentions. I simply asked a question and do not recall second guessing anything. Like any other venue, sometimes an area is emphasized more than others. If someone doesn't like it tfb.

FWIW - again you assume I haven't talked to anyone running or attending, which had zero effect on my post.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

kjrice said:


> Is it just me or does there seem to be an extra emphasis on control at this year's NARC?


Could just be you.....

kg


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

kjrice said:


> Is it just me or does there seem to be an extra emphasis on control at this year's NARC?


There is extra emphasis on judging 120something dogs. 

Yesterday's water triple isn't a test most judges would use as a last series on any given weekend... but most judges don't run 90+ dogs on water marks.

When the wind was a certain direction, dogs could wind one bird while hunting another. The trade-off would have been longer swims or bigger hunts... both of which would have forced them to split the test and probably run a land blind in the 5th instead of the land marks - changing the dynamic of the entire national as they planned it.

SM


----------



## cgoeson (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm just bummed that Prime is out. He's been on such a roll this year...


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

call backs posted on wrc.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

ACEBLDRS said:


> call backs posted on wrc.


No handles yet.

I have updated my list for the callbacks, but still waiting for the handles.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

From WRC....



> ** 1 Scratch (# 119, due to a pre-existing injury)
> ** 1 Break (# 57)
> ** 1 Dog Froze the Bird (# 123)
> ** 7 Pick-ups (#s 6, 13, 31, 59, 68, 93, and 107)
> ...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Can anyone confirm whether the double handle was 118 or 108 - my guess it was 108 and a typo when listing out the double handles....

Also previously 69 was listed as a douible handle and they now say 68? Another typo?

FOM


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

I think it was 118, not 108. 118 was dropped in the 5th, so this leads me to believe that it was 118, not 108.

Scott


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Removed list of clean dogs, too many lists to keep track of....


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

My bullets are dwindling...


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

My list has been updated to include handles.

Go Dusty!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

FOM said:


> The 21 that are clean so far:
> 
> *11 FC-AFC GIMME FIVE MORE*
> *17 FC-AFC CROW RIVERS COUGAR’S MAD MAX*
> ...


How cool would it be if Windy won the National Open then the National Amatuer back to back?!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

6th Series Stick Pond.
Looks like they're running from top right corner of the pond.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...199,-72.595221&spn=0.004016,0.009356&t=h&z=17


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

When looking at the list of dogs clean so far, our board has failed to notice Chad Baker in there with Grady. This has to be very exciting for him as his dog earned his FC this year and his first National Amateur.

This Message coming from another Tennessee Guy!!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Gawthorpe said:


> When looking at the list of dogs clean so far, our board has failed to notice Chad Baker in there with Grady. This has to be very exciting for him as his dog earned his FC this year and his first National Amateur.
> 
> This Message coming from another Tennessee Guy!!


It hasn't gone unnoticed. Grady is one hell of a dog, so this is no surprise. Just hope Chad can keep up! 

fp


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Gawthorpe said:


> When looking at the list of dogs clean so far, our board has failed to notice Chad Baker in there with Grady. This has to be very exciting for him as his dog earned his FC this year and his first National Amateur.
> 
> This Message coming from another Tennessee Guy!!


Chad is a cool cat! We had cocktails, dinner, cocktails, and sushi Saturday night. Grady is looking good!!!

SM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Gawthorpe said:


> When looking at the list of dogs clean so far, our board has failed to notice Chad Baker in there with Grady. This has to be very exciting for him as his dog earned his FC this year and his first National Amateur.
> 
> This Message coming from another Tennessee Guy!!


I believe in jinxes, so I'd rather not pin point anyone out - just keep them grouped together! 

FOM


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

This may be an odd time for stupid question, but that has never stopped me before How can there be dogs, (still in the clear) running in the national with no FC or AFC in front of their name? I thought they all had to be titled, or can they run if just so many points?


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

2tall said:


> This may be an odd time for stupid question, but that has never stopped me before How can there be dogs, (still in the clear) running in the national with no FC or AFC in front of their name? I thought they all had to be titled, or can they run if just so many points?



It takes 7 pts. to qualify for a National..(must have a win).

It takes 10 pts. for FC (must have a win), and 15 pts. for AFC (must have win). So you can qualify for a National without being titled.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

2tall said:


> How can there be dogs, (still in the clear) running in the national with no FC or AFC in front of their name? I thought they all had to be titled, or can they run if just so many points?


It takes a First and 2 points to qualify. It takes a First, and a total of 15 points to title (AFC).


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Don't want to jinx Chad and Grady, so I am not going to say anything until it is over.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Mark Chase said:


> Don't want to jinx Chad and Grady, so I am not going to say anything until it is over.


Ditto..............

kg


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Five was a tough, tight test. Hen pheasants on the retires caused as much problems as anything else. Favorable wind at certain times didn't seem to matter. Hated to see dogs that took a beautiful line to the long retire blow past, thought they should have been rewarded with a bird that was easier to find/scent. Just my opinion. There were a few miraculous saves on the long retire where it appeared that the dog had long blown past the mark only to stop at the last second and hunt back to the mark. Handler restraint in blowing a whistle was incredible. Some waited too long and then had big problems. 

Was told by someone with decades of experience at a National that check-down birds in the fifth are common. I was fortunate to spend some time at the line and it was interesting to see the various means by which some handlers tried to influence the dog on the long retire. Too soft a send and the dog might break down by the left flyer, too hard and the dog might drive through the fall to the long flyer. 

Callbacks seem very fair to me.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Down to 40 dogs to the 7th! They are going to run it today.


John


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

From WRC....



> The callbacks are in and 10 dogs have been dropped after the 6th series. These dogs are #s 32, 37, 46, 52, 53, 78, 85, 86, 101, and 121. This leaves 40 dogs have been asked to come back for the 7th series.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Remove list of clean dogs.....too many lists to keep track of.....


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

My list is updated.

We lost some clean dogs!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> My list is updated.


Same here....


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

sweet! looks like Kim's still playing!!! 

who's everyone pulling for now that theres 40?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Weezer, Windy and most of all...........ROUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cpep (Apr 11, 2005)

How is Randy Whitaker and The Tide Ride doing?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

lillusk3 said:


> who's everyone pulling for now that theres 40?


Ranger is the best marker I have ever seen in my life so I really wanted to see him win. But he has a handle.

So I am cheering for Dusty.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

AmiableLabs said:


> Ranger is the best marker I have ever seen in my life so I really wanted to see him win. But he has a handle.
> 
> So I am cheering for Dusty.


ya that sucked.. i like ranger also. 
by his pictures he's one of the best looking dogs i've ever seen.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

2tall said:


> Weezer, Windy and most of all...........ROUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Weezer has one huge hunt. Buzz in the Gallery is how good Rough is doing.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

AmiableLabs said:


> Weezer has one huge hunt. Buzz in the Gallery is how good Rough is doing.


let's hope weezer starts smacking his stuff at the end.. he's been in the 10th quite a few times.. plus i'd like to see my pups daddy win!


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Please post the callbacks.I can't access them on WRC from work.I have a friend that still had a dog in it after the 5th.

thanks,

Waiting with anticipation,

Jeff


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Sally's South Paw has impressed me as an incredible marking dog.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

AmiableLabs said:


> Weezer has one huge hunt. Buzz in the Gallery is how good Rough is doing.


Oooooooooooh....don't say that! That was the same word back in Nov. at the national up to the 9th


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

labsforme said:


> Please post the callbacks.I can't access them on WRC from work.I have a friend that still had a dog in it after the 5th.


They are posted twice on this thread.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

GO HAM # 56 and #21 (Kim)


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Moved cliff nots list to "end" of thread....


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Lainee, that is awesome!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Lainee, that lists shows Nellie with a handle in the 5th. She was a scratch before the start, right?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

2tall said:


> Lainee, that lists shows Nellie with a handle in the 5th. She was a scratch before the start, right?


Nellie is still playing! Scratchs are: 44, 94, 97, 104, 105, 116, 119


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

There are a few favorites that have big hunts too. I won't say who though. one quote to me from a handler was " it was ugly, but we survived"

Scott


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Always thought a good title for a book about field trials would be "I was winning till the last bird." Could still be anyone's trial to win. Good luck to all, 3 more series to run after land blind, don't imagine the judges will let up.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

cakaiser said:


> Always thought a good title for a book about field trials would be "I was winning till the last bird." Could still be anyone's trial to win. Good luck to all, 3 more series to run after land blind, don't imagine the judges will let up.


As someone once told me it only takes a second to go from the Penthouse to the Outhouse in a FT! 

Good luck to those remaining.....

FOM


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes, All of us that trial have been in that outhouse many times!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

rough!!!!!!!


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

cakaiser said:


> Yes, All of us that trial have been in that outhouse many times!


Ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

What happened to Shaq?


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Go Striker!!!

It would be the 15th anniversary of Newter's previous win.

Somebody's got to root for the old fart!!! LOL


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Are there any on-site reporters there today? Aside for the WRC updates. Hows this series shaking out?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

lillusk3 said:


> sweet! looks like Kim's still playing!!!
> 
> who's everyone pulling for now that theres 40?


Hoping for Miss T number 76.

Go T Go!

And I can't help but root for Micky Rawlins and Molly number 84. Micky is one of the good guys.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

38- Quick, home boy and babbie daddy.
www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/Asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=67628


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

I have it from a reliable source that Miss T is having a great National. However, since I have some Maxx semen in the tank and a daughter of his is due to arrive in South Texas Monday, I'm hoping for a good performance out of Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Maxx.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

tshuntin said:


> What happened to Shaq?


ok, we are on dog 87. #86, FC-AFC Wood River's Franchise and Bill Fruehling, just ran and had a very tough time of it....updates later! 

This is from the WRC report on the Water Blind 6th series.

Marty


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks to all who are keeping us updated!

Go, Dusty, Go!


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Norman...........


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Go Dusty!!

Dan Heard was one of the Trainers for my group at Training in the Timber.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

39 dogs called back to the 8th.......dogs dropped in 7th, # 88 & # 111


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

My list is updated.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Lists updated, too


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Why are there two lists?

She so innocently asks,

Melanie


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Has anyone seen Jean Wu's blog, that Vicki keeps mentioning? I can't find it.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Why are there two lists?
> 
> She so innocently asks,
> 
> Melanie


I don't know.....because....


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

I'm pulling for Hooks. My new pups dad.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

JKL said:


> 39 dogs called back to the 8th.......dogs dropped in 7th, # 88 & # 111


wow, that didn't do much  good luck kim!!!!!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Why are there two lists?
> She so innocently asks,


My plan was, and still hopefully is to keep a play by play like last year. I believe I have an onsite reporter for Saturday. I am working to get one tomorrow. If they both fall through, my list was a waste of time.

Besides, Lainee is keeping a more comprehensive list.

Whatever your need is, it should be covered. ;-)


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I will have an on sight reporter tomorrow and Saturday  And they are going to recruit others to call me, too  Let's hope reporting is better....


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

lablover said:


> Has anyone seen Jean Wu's blog, that Vicki keeps mentioning? I can't find it.


Jean is the author of the WRC coverage.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

AmiableLabs said:


> My plan was, and still hopefully is to keep a play by play like last year. I believe I have an onsite reporter for Saturday. I am working to get one tomorrow.





FOM said:


> I will have an on sight reporter tomorrow and Saturday  And they are going to recruit others to call me, too


Let the games begin...


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

You GO Lainee and Kevin, we are all hoping for huge things from you two tomorrow. Thanks again for you efforts. Travis


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

WRC says 53, Kicker is still in.....fyi for list(s)


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

FOM said:


> I will have an on sight reporter tomorrow and Saturday  And they are going to recruit others to call me, too  Let's hope reporting is better....


If your's come through for you, then I am going to back down because I have another project I would rather be working on online. So I can work and watch the reporting too.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

pondhopper said:


> WRC says 53, Kicker is still in.....fyi for list(s)


53 was originally not on the call back list, questioned by the handler and judges agreed it was an oversight


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

That would be awesome for Miss T and Pete


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Location for 8th Series.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...919,-72.651622&spn=0.008033,0.018711&t=h&z=16


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Coming into (8th)this test, there are only 15 of the 39 dogs that have not yet handled in the competition. As per WRC.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Water triple for the eigth. Pretty tough test.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Long bird at 200. Right bird in marshy area at 80 yds. Left flyer is 115 yards and sluiced on water. All three retire. It's raining. Right bird is very difficult. 

Gallery can't see the test.

John


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

WRC says 15 are 'clean', I have 17 - i just talked to my POC and she is going to clarify where we are missing a handle.....

I just double checked whats on WRC and I can't find the difference.

FOM


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Three of first four have handled. Nellie had a big hunt, but, no whistle!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

John Gassner said:


> Three of first four have handled. Nellie had a big hunt, but, no whistle!


Do you know which dogs?


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

18, 19, 21, 25 handled.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Moved to end of thread....


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

The blog has 21 as a pu. Nellie had a long hunt on the right hand bird. If the dogs are "watery" on this bird, they can get themselves in trouble.


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

18 and 19 did not handle in the 8th.

Dogs are having hunts, but only one handle and pick-up so far.

Fizzy is about to run.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Canman said:


> 18 and 19 did not handle in the 8th.
> 
> Dogs are having hunts, but only one handle and pick-up so far.
> 
> Fizzy is about to run.


Thanks! Fixed....


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

blog now says 16 clean, i have 17, differences seems to be dog 38, which I have clean. 

"...prior to the running of this eighth test, 16 dogs are clean, that is to say, without any handles on marking tests. 
These numbers are: 11, 17, 25, 45, 51, 56, 66, 70, 73, 76, 84, 87, 91, 103, 112 and 114."


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

Per the gallery, this test is not tight like the 5th. Dogs can have big hunts without the worry of switching. So far very few handles, but some good sized hunts. The overall theme of the National continues to be "the less water the better."


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I heard 38 handle in the 5th. 2nd hand info.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

pondhopper said:


> blog now says 16 clean, i have 17, differences seems to be dog 38, which I have clean.
> 
> "...prior to the running of this eighth test, 16 dogs are clean, that is to say, without any handles on marking tests.
> These numbers are: 11, 17, 25, 45, 51, 56, 66, 70, 73, 76, 84, 87, 91, 103, 112 and 114."


Me, too?! Anyone know if 38 handled some where along the lines?

****edit Saw Mark's reply after I posted - I marked 38 with a handle and a '?'


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Russ said:


> dog handled-Handler blew the whistle and handled the dog on a marked retrieve.
> 
> picked up-Handler blew the whistle and and called the dog in, admitting the dog was out of the trial.
> 
> Did it-Picked up the chickens and goes on to the next series.


Russ, not to nit-pick but we all know that "pickin up the chickens" does not guarantee going on to the next series.

Jerry


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Dang, looks like #56 HAM had a handle in the 8th (according to WRC). Still a little confused on the job by 26.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

So 25 did not handle? So still clean - confusing reports.....one paragraph says 26 did not handle then later is says 26 did.....

First...


> Dog #26 just completed her run without a handle but made a big detour into a far stick pond to the left of the middle gun before getting the bird.


Then....


> Of the five dogs run, there has been one very good job by #18, a pick-up by #21, two good jobs with #19 and #25 and the big hunt with #26.


And finally....


> Dog number 26 had a _huge_ handle on the middle, long bird; #56 also handled on this same bird.


Anyone else confused.....


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

How did #45 do? I saw reported good jobs but nothing on weezer. Kinda like he got skipped. I assume he did it.

LT


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyone know about dog 45? I'm on my blackberry and can't look


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

lillusk3 said:


> Anyone know about dog 45? I'm on my blackberry and can't look


I'm guessing no news is good news a this point.


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Good Going Jeff Teelander!!!!! I Hear He Is Running A Nice Trial.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Jeff & Sinner are having the trial of their life! Deservedly so.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

wooo hoooo! Go Jeff and Sinner. In my ususal state of confusion, I thought they had been dropped after the 4th. I'm so glad they are still playing


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Got a report that 83 and 89 did it, 84 was a handle.....


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Lonny Taylor said:


> How did #45 do? I saw reported good jobs but nothing on weezer. Kinda like he got skipped. I assume he did it.
> 
> LT


Weezer did a really nice job.

#18 2 big hunts
#19 1 big hunt
#21 big hunt, handle and chose to pick up
#25 1 big hunt
#26 1 big hunt
#36 1 hunt
#38 1 hunt
#45 nice job
#48 1 small hunt

and i left.

really nice bird placement. 


kim


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Anthony Petrozza said:


> Good Going Jeff Teelander!!!!! I Hear He Is Running A Nice Trial.


Good going Jeff!! I didn't catch that he was still playing. Good to hear that he is.

Go Jeff and Sinner!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

#73 did it
#87 did it
#91 Pick Up (Rough)
#100 did it
#103 did it


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

any news on #76?-paul


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

ooh Rough and Gary!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Thank you all for your help on this thread! esp. Lainee and Kevin!!

Aaron


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

paul young said:


> any news on #76?-paul


No, my contact is working, so she can not watch each dog, she is making sure we get handles and pick ups at minimum - so no news is good news is they wat I'd look at it for now....


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

JKL said:


> Weezer did a really nice job.
> #21 big hunt, handle and chose to pick up
> kim


Dang Kim, I was hoping to see you as a finalist. Girl Power!
Maybe next year, okay?

Laura


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks! i guess no news is good news....

if he's called back, i'll be heading up to see the finale tomorrow!-paul


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

Any word on dog 102?


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Kim great job going that far!!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

#102, 108, 112 and 114 did it


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I updated the list above to indicate whether or not the dog did the series - not comments on actual performance, just whether or not they got all the chickens.....they are close to being done.

Note - if I don't have anything for the dog then I did not recieve a report on the dog nor is there anything on WRC about how they did......sorry for the gaps in reporting.....


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Dusty Seems To Be Clean Going In!!!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Anthony Petrozza said:


> Dusty Seems To Be Clean Going In!!!


My wife is interested in breeding to him. 

I am afraid she is going to regret she didn't do it before this weekend. 

GO DUSTY!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

If the timing is right, they should be finishing anywhere between now and 30 minutes from now.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

FOM,Can you please supply an updated lists when you get a chance. I don't know where to look now.THANKS and a great job this week!


----------



## MikexMolly (May 1, 2008)

Any news on 17? We have a Max puppy and we are rooting for him!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

They just finished:

126 did it
10 did it
11 Handled 
15 Picked Up
17 Handled

Callbacks to be announced later tonight


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Moved to the end of the thread...


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Any report on 51, 66 & 70?

LT


----------



## Jake Sullivan (Jan 28, 2008)

Come on Hook!!


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Last blog update shows 51, 66 & 70 as still clean.

LT


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

At this point I have to wonder if the judging is like the polls for the national college football teams -- early handles or long hunts are forgotten but recent (as in the last three series) handles or long hunts are critical.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Lainee and Kevin, you guys are doing an OUTSTANDING job!!!!! Thanks so much for the effort!!!

SM


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

No, the judges will look at every series. But they may have a clear winner now, and are holding their collective breath hoping that dog completes the final series. Or they may each have their own winner - but they will consider each previous series.


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

If anybody is at the the NARC can you please tell me how FC AFC Joey's Zoom Zoom is doing.. Thanks!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

From the Blog....



> after Test Eight: 25, 45, 51, 66, 70, 73, 76, 87, 103, 112, and 114


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

What does it mean if a dog is on the list in post #206, but DOES NOT have "did the 8th"?
The test is over correct? Is this just a minor oversite?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

lablover said:


> What does it mean if a dog is on the list in post #206, but DOES NOT have "did the 8th"?
> The test is over correct? Is this just a minor oversite?


It means I have no information about the dog or how it did 

Sorry......


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

No need to apologise! You have done a wonderful job with what you have had to work with!
Like I said before, someone should be paying you for your efforts!!!

THANKS!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

paul young said:


> thanks! i guess no news is good news....
> 
> if he's called back, i'll be heading up to see the finale tomorrow!-paul


Pack the truck and don't forget to pick-up Bob W. ;-)
Give pete my best. Fingers Crossed.

Paula


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

21 back for the 9th. Nellie and Hook are out.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

John Gassner said:


> 21 back for the 9th. Nellie and Hook are out.


Ahh man, I like both of them. Good luck to the 21 still playing!!!


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

which 21!!!


----------



## Deb Stukey (Dec 3, 2004)

Callbacks to 9th series:

17, 18, 25, 41, 45, 48, 50, 51, 53, 55, 66, 70, 73, 76, 82, 83, 89, 100, 103, 112, 114

this from one of the contestants still in . . . .


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Deb Stukey said:


> Callbacks to 9th series:
> 
> 17, 18, 25, 41, 45, 48, 50, 51, 53, 55, 66, 70, 73, 76, 82, 83, 89, 100, 103, 112, 114
> 
> this from one of the contestants still in . . . .


The judges might have favorites or leaders, but I know they have not picked a winner yet. Two more tough series.

Front runners could be #114 followed by #112. Several dogs just behind them. It's still anyone's trial to win.


John


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

John Gassner said:


> Front runners could be


Anyone who picks front runners with potentially eight more birds to pick up is...oh, hi there, sweetness!


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Isn't this a great game we play with our friends and companions...........Ya just gotta love it..............

GO NORMAN..........


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi Deb!

Missed you at Midwest.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

My list is updated back on page 1.


----------



## lbrdrtrnr (Jun 16, 2008)

believe 86 long gone - sadly


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

lbrdrtrnr said:


> believe 86 long gone - sadly


Yup, and 53 still in.

My apologies, I am on my way to make the changes now.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

GO NORMAN..........[/QUOTE]


last Texas Dog in. *GO NORMAN*


----------



## Creek Branch (Sep 25, 2005)

Go Dusty!!!!! He's my baby Daddy!!!


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Awww, shoot. My #10 dog went out. In the entry express pick-em, I picked her(Bayou Tech's Mia) on a lucky guess, just to see how far she would go(never heard of her before the nationals). I'd say 8 series is pretty good though.

Lost 2 more dogs in 8th, how is everybody else faring?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I will be out of the loop tomorrow for the rest of the National - trust me not something I want to do, but we need to do some work up in the mountains - no internet access....so if anyone wants they can cut and paste my list and continue with the updates.....I'll update the running stats list when we return on Sunday....

Sorry guys.....


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Moved to bottom of the thread....


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I'll see if I can reconnect with reporter.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Anyone who picks front runners with potentially eight more birds to pick up is...oh, hi there, sweetness!


I think it's only seven more birds!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

How can a dog that has had NO handles be dropped if MARKING is of prime importance?


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> How can a dog that has had NO handles be dropped if MARKING is of prime importance?


You can be eliminated because of a poor/failing blind or because of a poor mark or marks. Just because you didn't handle doesn't mean you shouldn't have! Gorilla hunts and stumbling on a bird do not really show a positive mark.

John


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Does anyone know what happened to Chad Baker and Grady?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

budsdad said:


> GO NORMAN..........



last Texas Dog in. *GO NORMAN*[/QUOTE]POGO's still in, Texas born and raised with some side trips to Vt


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

48 - Handle
50 - Did it
51 - Handle
53 - Did It
55 - Did it
66 - Did it


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

In-line triple with flyer down last.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

akblackdawg said:


> BROAD REACH DEVIL MADE ME DO IT
> 
> Congradulations to #41, the only none titled dog making it to the 10th serries, thats pretty special. Bud


We are in the 9th series and Jeff and Sinner have not run yet.....


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> I'll see if I can reconnect with reporter.


Send me your number (PM) and when my contact calls I can foward you the info.....I'll have cell phone, but not internet - an IPhone would be handy! 

We are going to be heading out here shortly......also note cell phone reception and internet access at the National location are sketchy, too - that's according to my contact......


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

John,

Are you getting info from Dan or Fred??

LT


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Nevermind.....


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Lonny Taylor said:


> John,
> 
> Are you getting info from Dan or Fred??
> 
> LT


Both! Dan's at a HT today.


John


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Callbacks on the for the 10th on the way (they are waiting for them to be given out), lost #41 - PU for sure........will post as soon as I get them, no other "known" handles.......


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

akblackdawg said:


> BROAD REACH DEVIL MADE ME DO IT
> 
> Congradulations to #41, the only none titled dog making it to the 10th serries, thats pretty special. Bud


JINX.......but damn proud of Jeff and Sinner! I know Jeff works very hard for his success in the game.....way to go dude!!! I hope you let Sinner ride shotgun on the way home!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Callbacks: 17, 18, 25, 45, 50, 51, 53, 55, 66, 70, 76, 82, 83, 103, 112, 114

66 starts the next series

Note: RTF FIRST to post callbacks!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*Cliff Notes Version:*

*16 Dogs Starting the 10th - 8 are 'clean'*

*17 **FC-AFC CROW RIVERS COUGAR’S MAD MAX- Handle 8th*
*18 FC-AFC WATUAGA'S BULL GATOR - Handle 5th*
*25 **FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC SALLY'S SOUTH*
*4**5 **AFC WEEZER RETREEZER*
*50 **FORD DEUCE COUPE* *- Handle 4th*
*51 **FC-AFC JOEY'S ZOOM ZOOM, JH - Handle 9th*
*53 **FC-AFC BADGER STATE RAM KICKER* - *Handle 5th*
*55 **AFC TRUMARC'S LIL MS POGO* *- Handle 4th*
*66 **'07 NFC-AFC CANDLEWOODS SOMETHING ROYAL*
*70 **FC-AFC CANDLEWOOD'S RUFFIAN*
*76 FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC MISS T, MH*
*82 **FC-AFC LAND AHOY - Handle 1st*
*83 **FC-AFC GREAT BUNNS OF FIRE - Handle 5th*
*103 **FC-AFC TAYLORLAB DOWNTOWN DUSTY BROWN*
*112 **AFC HAWKEYE'S COAST GUARD*
*114 **FC THE TIDE RIDE*


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

wow...Jeff Talley has had an awesome spring with Cutter and the other dog.

Good luck to all those going to the 10th....what a feeling that must be!


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

What happened to Norman?


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

WRC coverage and blog not so good today, thanks to those who are able to update us here! Sad to see Norman go, as well as some other great dogs....


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks to all who have taken the time to make the connections with the phone calls and then take the time to post. 

I for one do appreciate it!!

Real time regards

Randy


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

wasnt Norman clean coming into the 9th?

LT


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

I would like to add my THANK YOU! to those keeping us informed and updated!

I truly appreciate your efforts!

L


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Lonny Taylor said:


> wasnt Norman clean coming into the 9th?
> 
> LT


I believe Norman had a very big hunt in the ninth.


----------



## lbrdrtrnr (Jun 16, 2008)

trial is not over yet !! - 114, 112, and 76 looking good . tenth looks very hard . is land and water quad. two flyers - two retired guns , one of which is long and other short
am not there myself - just cell..phone info


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

My guess he must have been the pickup. Clean coming in and one hunt normally doesnt get you kicked. Either was I feel for mark, coming up short in the 9th is very painful. You have to be comforted that you went toe to toe with the best in the country for nine series. Congrats for a great run Mark.

LT


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

I see in a prior post that #41 was the pickup. Must have been big hunt with also another owie from possibly a blind. 

LT


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Headin home from a few days of trainin. Love the reports so keep em coming. I still have 2hrs to go. 


Give em Hell fred and dusty!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I called Lainee and got her voicemail.

She told me that as soon as she got her info, she would pass it along to me to post here.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

*Callbacks and Handles Through 9th Series*
*Disclaimer:*_ This is NOT official. This list is compiled from the reporting of multiple sources, and therefore its accuracy is always in question. Believe it at your own risk._

BLUE= Handled Once
RED= Handled Twice or more

17 FC-AFC CROW RIVERS COUGAR’S MAD MAX
18 FC-AFC WATUAGA'S BULL GATOR 
25 FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC SALLY'S SOUTH PAW 
45 AFC WEEZER RETREEZER
50 FORD DEUCE COUPE
51 FC-AFC JOEY'S ZOOM ZOOM, JH
53 FC-AFC BADGER STATE RAM KICKER
55 AFC TRUMARC'S LIL MS POGO
66 '07 NFC-AFC CANDLEWOODS SOMETHING ROYAL
70 FC-AFC CANDLEWOOD'S RUFFIAN
76 FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC MISS T, MH
82 FC-AFC LAND AHOY
83 FC-AFC GREAT BUNNS OF FIRE 
103 FC-AFC TAYLORLAB DOWNTOWN DUSTY BROWN
112 AFC HAWKEYE'S COAST GUARD
114 FC THE TIDE RIDE


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I just talked to Lainee, she says her contact on site said cell phone reception is "horrible."

If anyone has reports, post 'em up!


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

My dad *always* calls me the last day, LIVE, so I can hear the announcement in the background and I haven't heard a word since yesterday morning.
The weather/reception is the ONLY reason he wouldn't call, so I'm thinking it's gonna be a problem.
Bummer!!!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

It appears WRC is not updating either. No new Blog from Vickie.

I tried my two on-site contacts and got voicemail boxes.


----------



## lbrdrtrnr (Jun 16, 2008)

got cell phone call that #112 did the tenth perfectly ! others not - may have an NAFC without an f.c. - not happened since dinosaur ages


----------



## lbrdrtrnr (Jun 16, 2008)

also that dusty handled after near perfect job on 4th bird - miss t was best until cutter


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Cutter is an _incredible_ animal....if he wins it'll be the culmination of a fantastic spring campaign.....good luck, Jeffrey!

kg


----------



## lbrdrtrnr (Jun 16, 2008)

and now 114 had 2 big hunts


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

Anyone know when or who the last NFC NAFC was. Looks like thats a possibility today. I don't have any information, just curious.

Brad


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Dukdawg said:


> Anyone know when or who the last NFC NAFC was. Looks like thats a possibility today. I don't have any information, just curious.


I am thinking 1976 Wannapum Dart's Dandy.

It is incredibly hard to win an AA stake in this day and age with the number of entries. Even the more incredibly hard to win a National event. Winning two must be the equivalent of winning the lottery.


----------



## Burt Fosse (Jan 12, 2007)

Any word on 17 FC-AFC CROW RIVERS COUGAR’S MAD MAX in the 10th?


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

Kinda what I was thinking, just winning both in the same year with different dogs was an odds against feat!!!!

Thanks, Brad


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

I do believe that NFC NAFC FC AFC Candelwoods Super Tanker was the last one.

regards

LT


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Lonny Taylor said:


> I do believe that NFC NAFC FC AFC Candelwoods Super Tanker was the last one.


Oh yeah, I bet you are right -- 1990.


----------



## lbrdrtrnr (Jun 16, 2008)

zoom handled

NFC - NAFC candlewoods super tanker


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Any word on Lefty?

Aaron


----------



## KatexAnnie (Feb 21, 2008)

17 Mad Max. Any news?


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

AmiableLabs said:


> Oh yeah, I bet you are right -- 1990.


Any Word on Kicker, # 53? By the way, his daddy is the only living 2 time National Winner. I admit it is not NFC NAFC but 2x NAFC is pretty damn good.


Love Ram regards,
Marty


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Two dogs have won gold doubleheaders, NFC 2x NAFC Soupy and NFC NAFC Darts Dandy. Tank was the last to win both titles albiet with two different handlers.


----------



## Labman721 (Jun 8, 2005)

Any word yet?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I can't reach my contacts.

Apparently Lainee can't either, because I haven't heard from her.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Tried to call...straight to voicemail, although he may be in the field shooting.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

i wish we had some info..  
anyone know about when it should finish up??


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

This just off WRC at 4:36.

Moving on to the 10th series are:

#17 FC-AFC Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max and Jessie Kent
#18 FC-AFC Watuaga's Bull Gator and Steve O'Connell
#25 FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Sally's South Paw and Jim Dorobek
#45 FC-AFC Weezer Retreezer and Bob Johnson
#50 Ford Deuce Coupe and Jeff Talley
#51 FC-AFC Joey's Zoom Zoom and Jim Carlisle
#53 FC-AFC Badger State Ram Kicker and Judy Powers
#55 FC-AFC Trumarc's L'il Ms Pogo and Martha Russell
#66 '07 NFC-AFC Candlewoods Something Royal and Ken Neil
#70 FC-AFC Candlewood's Ruffian and Joan Fine
#76 FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Miss T, MH and Leo Plourde
#82 FC-AFC Land Ahoy and Gary Zellner
#83 FC-AFC Great Bunns of Fire and Lynne DuBose
#103 FC-AFC Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown and Fred Brown
#112 AFC Hawkeye's Coast Guard and Jeff Talley
#114 FC The Tide Ride and Randy Whittaker
That's all I know about. Check WRC.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

FOM said:


> Callbacks: 17, 18, 25, 45, 50, 51, 53, 55, 66, 70, 76, 82, 83, 103, 112, 114
> 
> 66 starts the next series
> 
> Note: RTF FIRST to post callbacks!


WOW!!! THE POWER OF RTF!!!! It looks like Lainee and her Contact and the power of RTF beat the others by by quite a bit with reporting Callbacks to the 10th. Nice work Lainee!

As much as I truly enjoy every report I can possibly read and as much as I have enjoyed reading the blog reports, I think RTF has and always will have the very best coverage of anyone! Go RTF!! 

Thanks for everyone here and away that have contributed to all the coverage.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

WRC Update.....

*4:45 pm Update*
The 10th series has just come to a close. Larry Wharton is announcing the finalists right now as everyone is gathered around the winner's table, in tense anticipation of who will be announced as the winner


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

Cutter Wins

Congrats to Jeff on a big win


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

lablover said:


> This just off WRC at 4:36. Moving on to the 10th series are:. . . . .That's all I know about. Check WRC.


That's four hours old. See previous posts.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

2008 NAFC Hawkeye's Coast Guard!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Cutter is the winner!

Congratz!

Aaron


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

wow!!! congrats to cutter!!


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, double yea Cutter and yea to everyone who finished. Looks like everyone who went into the 10th finished.

Congratulations to all

It's posted on WRC


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Cutter wins!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

im pretty impressed that weezer has finished another national. 
that makes 5 now! he has yet to win, but finished all he's qualified for!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats to Cutter and all involved!


----------



## KatexAnnie (Feb 21, 2008)

congrats to CUTTER!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Congratulations Cutter!!


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

The coverage of the event has been amazing and I join many others in thanking everyone that was involved in that effort.

Also - Big congratulations to Cutter and to all of those that finished!!


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

What is Cutter's breeding? And how old?


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

First Copper and now Cutter. That makes two for Blackwater Rudy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats to Cutter and all the finalists. 

And Thank You to everyone who provided updates especially Lainee.


----------



## Georgia Smith (Feb 22, 2007)

I run Hunt Tests never a Field Trial, yet... but even so, I have been obsessed checking the posts here on RTF and WRC hour by hour day by day all week! 

Cutter and Ruffie were two of my picks on EE! 
Congratulations to all the finalists! 

Thank you to those who kept us posted! I know it was a huge effort and labor of love for the sport.


Georgia Smith


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats to Cutter!!!!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Lance-CO said:


> What is Cutter's breeding? And how old?


Cutter is by Blackwater Rudy. Cutter's mamma is by Harley out of a Trumarc's Zip Code Bitch.

Pretty nice pedigree.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Always great to see a fine competitor and great judge win the Nat'L Am!

Was Cutter the forgotten High Point Derby dog at the Nat'l Am?;-)

Congrats to Jeff, Cutter and Deuce for such a great outing!!!
Also congrats to Cajun Riviera member Steve Ritter and Bayou Teche Miah. Eight series with a three year old bitch is no easy accomplishment.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

His birthdate is 3/28/01. He's a young 7!

kg


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congratulations to Jeff T. and Cutter.


----------



## lbrdrtrnr (Jun 16, 2008)

certain sense of irony for jeff and bill hillman that 'cutter' won this national on the very grounds of the same people that had him disqualified four years ago !
how sweet !


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I sense a story here that I am not familiar with. Can anyone tell the tale without offending? I really love hearing history of great dogs.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

2tall said:


> I sense a story here that I am not familiar with. *Can anyone tell the tale without offending?* I really love hearing history of great dogs.


Not really. Suffice it to say that there are two sides to every story. This particular story was finally put to bed about 2 1/2 years ago. It will serve no purpose whatsoever to dredge it up here in a thread created ultimately to celebrate the accomplishments of a dog and handler team. This year, it's Jeff and Cutter. 

IMHO, of course....

kg


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

K G said:


> Not really. Suffice it to say that there are two sides to every story. This particular story was finally put to bed about 2 1/2 years ago. It will serve no purpose whatsoever to dredge it up here in a thread created ultimately to celebrate the accomplishments of a dog and handler team. This year, it's Jeff and Cutter.
> 
> IMHO, of course....
> 
> kg


I agree with KG.


----------



## lbrdrtrnr (Jun 16, 2008)

K G said:


> Not really. Suffice it to say that there are two sides to every story. This particular story was finally put to bed about 2 1/2 years ago. It will serve no purpose whatsoever to dredge it up here in a thread created ultimately to celebrate the accomplishments of a dog and handler team. This year, it's Jeff and Cutter.
> 
> IMHO, of course....
> 
> kg


HOWEVER 

" THOSE WHO FORGET THE PAST ARE CONDEMNED TO RELIVE IT" ! !

KG


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

lbrdrtrnr said:


> HOWEVER
> 
> " THOSE WHO FORGET THE PAST ARE CONDEMNED TO RELIVE IT" ! !
> 
> KG


Who said anything about forgetting it? It simply has no place here, Mr. Anonymous.

Now, if you'd like to pontificate about how "sweet" this particular victory is in _your_ eyes, feel free. It would be in better taste (*if* that's a concern to you) to start a new thread if you choose to do so. However, IMHO it's something you would _quickly_ come to regret.

Again....IMHO.... ;-)

kg


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

K G said:


> Now, if you'd like to pontificate about how "sweet" this particular victory is in _your_ eyes, feel free. It would be in better taste (*if* that's a concern to you) to start a new thread if you choose to do so. However, IMHO it's something you would _quickly_ come to regret.


lbrdrtrnr is apparently a newbie, and newbies think they know everything.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

AmiableLabs said:


> lbrdrtrnr is apparently a newbie, and newbies think they know everything.


I beg to differ. lbrdrtrnr is not a newbie. However, he/she does appear to have an agenda.

First post to RTF:



lbrdrtrnr said:


> It's really helpful for those of us not at the National Amateur to have the RFTN updates. However, some of yesterday's seem to be written by someone uninformed about field trials.
> 
> Surely, we all know the dogs aren't jumping into the water on the memory bird of the first series double because "they were seeking to get a bit of relief from the hot sun".
> 
> ...


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Congratulations to Cutter and All the finalists! 
All who qualified to run the 2008 National Amateur such be mighty proud of thier dogs. It is an honor just to be there.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> I beg to differ. lbrdrtrnr is not a newbie. However, he/she does appear to have an agenda.


Yeah....that's also the impression I got, not so much with the first post but _certainly_ with the last two....

kg


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Congrats Cutter and Jeff ...... and all the finalist ..... and all that qualified .... and the judges ...... and the workers ..... and thank you to all those that provided info here and anywhere else I could find it!



Melanie Foster said:


> I beg to differ. lbrdrtrnr is not a newbie. ...........


I beg to differ. lbrdrtrnr joined 6 days ago and has nine posts. THEY ARE A NEWBIE! It don't matter if their login's are DFarmer or MLardy, with 6days and 9 post they are a noobie on this site! It don't matter if you are 90 years old and been training dogs for 70 years, 6 days and 9 posts makes you a newbie. Someone correct me if I am wrong. HAHA Like that will ever happen!

Humorous regards,
Arturo


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm pretty sure Melanie meant, by her post and following quote of their post, that lbrdrtrnr is not a newbie in the _sport_, not necessarily on this _site_. Kevin meant _on this site_.

Just sayin' regards, ;-)

kg


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

K G said:


> I'm pretty sure Melanie meant, by her post and following quote of their post, that lbrdrtrnr is not a newbie in the _sport_, not necessarily on this _site_. Kevin meant _on this site_.
> 
> Just sayin' regards, ;-)
> 
> kg


Yeah I know! But she shouldn't have meant what she meant. She should have meant what Kevin meant. Kevin knows how to meant. The _default_ _meant_ is _on this site_! Feel free to re visit some of the "You might be a newbie if ...." threads ..... I know you know ...... later dude!

No more hijacking this thread from me regards,
Arturo


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

It scares me that I understood your post, Art....;-)

kg


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Jeff and Cutter!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Congrats to the Winner and the Finalists!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

K G said:


> It scares me that I understood your post, Art....;-)
> 
> kg


Art,
Scares me too !! That is almost as good as Jerry's "You obviously misunderstood what I thought I meant." I love that quote and use it often in my everyday dealings with the world......

Congratualtions to Jeff and Cutter, Judy and Kicker and all the other finalists.

Marty


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to Cutter!

Sorry RTF - my cell phone reception was horrible late Saturday......

But my contact was another RTFer - Andy Carlson - she rocks - thank you Andy, for reporting RTF and on a personal note for Bullet 

FOM


----------

